# What are the Best Grips for XC MTB



## KC_Rockhopper_29er (Apr 2, 2008)

What are the best grips for XC mountain biking? I'm looking to put them on my 2008 Rockhopper Comp 29er.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

I like clamp-on grips, like Odi's. Easy to install, easy to take off. Personally, I prefer the thinner grip styles, but I imagine it has a lot to do with hand size and personal preference.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

ODI Ruffian are my all time favourite, Sette makes a knock-off version that is available at pricepoint.com

http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_ruffian_lo.htm

http://www.setteusa.com/show.php/Parts|Grips|s_type_grips

hope this helps


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

KC_Rockhopper_29er said:


> What are the best grips for XC mountain biking? I'm looking to put them on my 2008 Rockhopper Comp 29er.


Do a search (use the advanced search function) and you will get more info then you will care to read. I imagine most people use the same grips for xc, trail, All mountain, racing, and 29ers, maybe even DH and FR.

I like ODI ruffian lock-ons because I like grips that are thin, firm, and are easily removable/replaceable yet never slip.


----------



## wonky57 (Dec 1, 2007)

One of the best. www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=59357&page=OURY+SOFT+RUBBER+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+GRIPS


----------



## snowdenn (Dec 7, 2006)

ergons? pricey, but i just got a pair to try out so we will see...


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

Oury lock ons. I like race face good n evil too for non lock-on. Unless you have an air compressor, get lock ons


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Titec Pork Rinds


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

KC_Rockhopper_29er said:


> What are the best grips for XC mountain biking? I'm looking to put them on my 2008 Rockhopper Comp 29er.


The ones that fit onto the best fitting set of handlebars. If you any grip on an ill fitting bar, you probably won't have good results.

BTW, I ODI Ruffians on Azonic Strip bars, 28" WIDE mounted and mounted with a slight downsweep.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Depends on where you live*



KC_Rockhopper_29er said:


> What are the best grips for XC mountain biking? I'm looking to put them on my 2008 Rockhopper Comp 29er.


... but I love those Sefras dual compound grips. THey have a harder rubber core to grip your bars, and a soft rubber outer.

If you live where it rains a lot, and ride in the wet, get lock ons. I personally kinda hate them because of those alu rings, and hard feeling grip surface, but they come on and off easily, and they will never spin in the wet. I also like to put my hands on the outside ends of the bars, and with that alu ring there it digs into your hands.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Call me odd but I've always prefered foam grips, other grips are either too hard, leave a sticky residue on my hands or just feel...wrong. Besides foams weigh and cost nothing so that's a plus


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

what not to get is race face good n evil. On the smooth side my had slipped in the summer from sweat, but I rotated them and they worked well. They are heavy though.


----------



## Cline (Jan 14, 2004)

I second the foam grips. Cheap and good


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a massive fan of Salsa Pepperjacks.. comfy and look rad!


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

RatchAttack said:


> ODI Ruffian are my all time favourite, Sette makes a knock-off version that is available at pricepoint.com
> 
> http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_ruffian_lo.htm
> 
> ...


I second the ODI lock-on grips.

I use the Rogue (slightly thicker) model and love it


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a fan of the ODI lock-ons as well. I like the Rogue modle grip cuz of the larger diameter.


----------



## jsnider8 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have used Lizard Skins Logo's for years. They just fit right. I also have a pair of Peaty's that I am putting on a build that feel great. Both are lock ons.


----------



## Marshal Dillon (Oct 8, 2006)

ODI Rogue lock-ons are my favorite choice b/c I like larger diameter grips and a softer feel.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yeah there has been threads on this in the past, generally there are a lot of ODI fans out there.

I like the Oury grips (non lock on), they're fat & cushy, but the ends tend to wear through pretty quick (which is fine for XC riding but not for DH racing).


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Using the ESI "chunky" grips.

http://www.esigrips.com/Silicone_Grips_Shock_Absorbing.htm


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Kyle88 (May 30, 2007)

snowdenn said:


> ergons? pricey, but i just got a pair to try out so we will see...


+1
Depends on your hand size though. Ergons are great for big hands, they're comfortable (easy on the wrists) and when you lay your bike down they won't rip or tear the ends.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

snowdenn said:


> ergons? pricey, but i just got a pair to try out so we will see...


My girlfriend really likes the Ergons I put on her mountain bike.


----------



## blahwtf? (Aug 6, 2005)

i like the ergons too. they really help put your hand in the right position for dual control. plus, even without a barend, they allow you to grip the ends during climbs. that being said, i also like the Gn'E for non locks, because they are narrow and tough, but they do get slick after being sweat on. gloves help a lot. probably not so good for xc.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

I like the Ergons but they are pricey. I'm running a set of lock on Ourys right now and they're awesome. Performance has a lock on grip that's nice too, but they're a bit skinny for me.


----------



## Canyon93108 (Nov 9, 2011)

What does everyone say 5 years later...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Canyon93108 said:


> What does everyone say 5 years later...


Nothing's changed on my end:thumbsup:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Canyon93108 said:


> What does everyone say 5 years later...


"Time for new grips."


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

ESI Chunky! Cheap, light and comfortable.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Odi Troy lee design lock ons


----------



## goodman33 (Dec 19, 2012)

cool


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

scottzg said:


>


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

mnyquist said:


> ESI Chunky! Cheap, light and comfortable.


+1..........Also they don't twist on the bars, plus they don't get slippery when wet.


----------



## stumpjumper782 (Mar 24, 2011)

*+1 esi*

Have to agree with the ESI's, you can get chunky, but if you are OCD about weight get the racers edge, I have those grips and they absorb the bumps amazingly, you can go for long rides wearing only really thing XC gloves, and your hands will be fine. These are the best grips you can find.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

Ergon GP5 (GC3) for me. Helped a ton in reducing the numbness in my hands. The integrated bar ends are great for climbing too.

-S


----------



## yukonjak (Apr 29, 2012)

The best grips that I have found are the odi x-treme, unless you have problems with your hands going numb on long rides then the ergon ones would be the way to go. Either way lock-ons are really nice and the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

Never had a problem with my hands going numb and still love Ergon's...also like the fact that i can wear any non padded glove.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer Oury...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Specialized Sip locking grips are my favorites now. I'm a big fan of locking grips, more for the ease of installation and removal than them never shifting on the bar. I used to ride dirtbikes a lot and really liked the half waffle design. The Sip's are the first half waffle locking grips I've used on my mountain bikes and they've quickly become my favorites. They last a long time too.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

All Ergon for me.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Specialized Sip locking grips are my favorites now. I'm a big fan of locking grips, more for the ease of installation and removal than them never shifting on the bar. I used to ride dirtbikes a lot and really liked the half waffle design. The Sip's are the first half waffle locking grips I've used on my mountain bikes and they've quickly become my favorites. They last a long time too.


Sasquatch you f*cking Rep Whore! 160!


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

*Old School Oury*



scottzg said:


>


+1 this with a little wire on them so they can't slip. much cheaper and softer feeling than the lock on version.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Went with Ergons also. Made the hand pains disappear since it helps keep my wrist straight.


----------



## 29er4life (Sep 22, 2012)

Ergons are the best, hands down.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

With arthritis in my hands Ergons are the bomb.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

29er4life said:


> Ergons are the best, hands down.


Oh get a grip, put your hands back on the bars.Eekster


----------



## jimwg (Aug 7, 2010)

I've had lizard skins (peaty's and "logos"), specialized "roca"? and some others. I have no special preference as long as they lock-on securely and I'm wearing gloves I can't tell any difference.


----------



## BloodyRoots (Feb 2, 2009)

ive got the oury's on one of my bikes,lizard skins on another, great grips. I just recently bought the crank bro's grips and they are nice as well.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

*WTB Weirwolf Grips*

They cost next to nothing, stay in place, and have phenomenal grip. My hand numbness went away after purchasing these and getting away from my Cannondale grips..


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

ESI chunky. BEST EVER


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> ESI chunky. BEST EVER


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Dereiter (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought them. Nice grips. I recommend you this product.
I vote for Chunky!:thumbsup:


----------



## 501Levi (Jul 12, 2012)

RS VR6 said:


> Using the ESI "chunky" grips.
> 
> MTB Grips


These! light and a low price :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

It is difficult for me to answer because I have found that grips that are great on a bike do not provide the same feelings on another bike, even if the geometries are similar.
Various attempts you can do could be expensive and not always expensive is synonymous with comfort and quality.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

toscano said:


> It is difficult for me to answer because I have found that grips that are great on a bike do not provide the same feelings on another bike, even if the geometries are similar.
> Various attempts you can do could be expensive and not always expensive is synonymous with comfort and quality.


Vary will put!! Tried some replacing my old Scott grips with some Nashbar lock-ons, but hands would go numb on longer rides. Now using oury grips, a little thick and move around a little, but very comfortable and a good grip.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Oury


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

My favorites...

*Ergon GP2 Grip*

Ergon GP2 Grip Reviews


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I like Ritchey WCS foam. They cost nothing, weigh nothing and last forever. If you hate them who cares, they cost <$8. They're worth a try.

ESI is another popular weight weenie grip.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm all about ESI grips.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks to those of you who recommended Ergon to KC_Rockhopper_29er! Beauty of the sport of mtbing, we have lots of decisions when it comes to equipment.

KC_Rockhopper_29er, if you decided to make an Ergon grip model purchase, I suggest the small size for mtbing regardless of hand size. The small will allow for a better feel on the trail as well as allow for more in-depth hand movement / position changes.

IMO, the GS1 in Small is the ticket for general xc style riding/racing.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I just scored a great deal on a pair of Ergon GX2 Leichtbau grips. Took them on an initial ride & I need to tweak the position a bit. They felt great, especially for climbing.

Replaced the stock Giant grips on my Anthem 29er.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

ESI Chunky...


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Oury


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

ESI are awesome. Putting on Ergons or Oury is nearly doubling your handlebar weight. ESI is very comfortable silicon foam that stays in place, absorbes shock, inexpensive and is a cheap way to save 100grams. Thats an easton EC90 handle bar in weight. Have had mine for nearly 2 years and they are still in great condition whereas gummy rubber wears quickly and leaves your hands feeling dirty. So glad I discovered these grips.


----------



## funky_snowman (Aug 10, 2013)

Weight aside, Ergons let me stay on my bike longer. I'd rather lose the weight off my ass and save my hands and wrists the wear and tear. They've removed all hand pain and numbness, and offer a variety of different hand positions depending on what version you get. I prefer the version with the shorty 3-finger bar-ends. Takes a bit to get them into the right position, but once they are set up they work really well. I use them on both of my bikes, and they have allowed me to go flat bar on my cx bike and disregard the "more hand positions" argument people make for drop bars. My theory is that you don't need so many hand positions if you can stay in each position longer w/o becoming uncomfortable.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I like the lock ons that came on my Yeti, but I replaced them with Ergon GP1 Bio Cork small. They work as advertised. My brother likes them so much, I just ordered a pair for him, too. They are amazingly comfortable, numbness gone and they will allow my wrists to ride for a long time to come. Kudos to the designers. They are brilliant!
I like the idea of the wee bar ends, but I'd have trouble on most of the trails I ride.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Odi rogue lock ons for me.

I have large hands.


----------



## funky_snowman (Aug 10, 2013)

Settertude said:


> I like the lock ons that came on my Yeti, but I replaced them with Ergon GP1 Bio Cork small. They work as advertised. My brother likes them so much, I just ordered a pair for him, too. They are amazingly comfortable, numbness gone and they will allow my wrists to ride for a long time to come. Kudos to the designers. They are brilliant!
> I like the idea of the wee bar ends, but I'd have trouble on most of the trails I ride.


I hear ya on the bar ends. The only reason I use them is because I've always had bar ends and feel naked without them regardless of little I realistically use them. I tried it without and it just felt wrong to me. The only time I really use them is longish flat rides just to change things up, the rest of the time they are just the tree hooks that I am used to.

I also have some Odis and they are nice and fat. I think both are absolute top notch and it comes down to whether you want ergo grips or traditional grips.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I hear ya. I still remember back in the 90's when I stopped using bar ends. It felt real strange like something was missing and wrong. I thought my hands would slip off the bars. It turned out OK, though.




funky_snowman said:


> I hear ya on the bar ends. The only reason I use them is because I've always had bar ends and feel naked without them regardless of little I realistically use them. I tried it without and it just felt wrong to me. The only time I really use them is longish flat rides just to change things up, the rest of the time they are just the tree hooks that I am used to.
> 
> I also have some Odis and they are nice and fat. I think both are absolute top notch and it comes down to whether you want ergo grips or traditional grips.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Oury
On all my bikes 

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well this thread motivated me to try something different, so I just ordered a pair of the Ergo GS-1 grips. This will be my first adventure outside of the traditional "whatever came on my bike" round grips. Will report back when Mr. UPS delivers and I get a chance to ride


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

phoenixnr said:


> Oury
> On all my bikes


I love my Oury grips, but I can't keep them from rotating. Trying ODI Rogue lock-ons for now and so far so good. Not as squishy as the standard Oury grip though.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Foam here too, cheap and light and comfy. Only downside is they wear out fast. I like the ritchy ones a bit larger.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Esi chunky silicone foam.


----------

